# Tuskegee Airmen P-47...



## LA2019 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was going through some of my great Uncle Pete's pictures from WWII and happend upon this picture. Thought it was kind of cool with the new movie coming out soon. My great uncle was an avid photographer during the war and caught this shot and some point in time. I only wish I knew when and where this was taken. Uncle Pete was a side gunner in a B-24 with the 720th Bombardment Squadron.


----------



## blkstne (Jan 24, 2012)

The tuskegee airmen won the first Weapons Meet at Las Vegas Air Force Base, Nevada on 2 May 1949 and it was in a bubbletop p-47. During the 2nd war the Tuskegee only flew p-47 razerbacks for a few weeks in europe. This picture was probally taken between 1945-49 stateside.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2012)

1949 USAF Weapons Meet

One month later the USAF began desegregation


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Here some more info about Tuskegee Airmen. According to this link P-47s were flown by them at Walterboro Air Field, South Carolina, Godman Field, Kentuckyand Lockbourne Army Air Field, Columbus, Ohio

Tuskgee Top Gun


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2012)

Walterboro SC? Holy Moly! Thanks for the info Joe!


----------

